# grsecurity, openfire, sun-jdk und Segfaults

## dronin

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Server mit hardened kernel (2.6.32 wie auch 2.6.33) Openfire installiert, dieser laeuft auch jedoch wird mir mein dmesg Log vollgemuellt mit:

```

grsec: From XXXXXX: Segmentation fault occurred at 0000000000000010 in /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18/bin/java[java:19831] uid/euid:104/104 gid/egid:5012/5012, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: From XXXXXX: Segmentation fault occurred at 0000000000000018 in /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18/bin/java[java:19875] uid/euid:104/104 gid/egid:5012/5012, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: more alerts, logging disabled for 10 seconds

grsec: From XXXXXX: Segmentation fault occurred at 0000000000000008 in /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18/bin/java[java:19916] uid/euid:104/104 gid/egid:5012/5012, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: From XXXXXX: Segmentation fault occurred at 000073091df42000 in /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18/bin/java[java:19920] uid/euid:104/104 gid/egid:5012/5012, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: From XXXXXX: Segmentation fault occurred at 000073091df42000 in /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18/bin/java[java:19916] uid/euid:104/104 gid/egid:5012/5012, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: From XXXXXX: Segmentation fault occurred at 0000000000000008 in /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18/bin/java[java:19920] uid/euid:104/104 gid/egid:5012/5012, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: From XXXXXX: Segmentation fault occurred at 0000000000000008 in /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18/bin/java[java:19920] uid/euid:104/104 gid/egid:5012/5012, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: more alerts, logging disabled for 10 seconds

```

schlimm ist das nicht wirklich jedoch ein wenig laestig und ich wuerde gerne wissen wie ich dem ganzen auf den Grund gehen kann und vor allem den Muell abstellen kann, ich hoffe hier hat jemand eine Idee.

----------

## 102039

Hallo have das selbe Problem, exakt die gleichen Fehlermeldungen mit hardened-sources-2.6.36-r6.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

fragt mal im hardened thread nach:

 Support for GCC 4.x on hardened systems 

dort wurden auch schon einige Tipps gepostet, wie man openoffice bzw. libreoffice, mono und java gescheit zum laufen bekommt   :Idea: 

----------

## Dragonlord

Hab das Problem bei mir auch gerade entdeckt. Irgendeine Lösung schon gefunden? Ist echt mühsame diese zumüllerei.

----------

